# Illamasqua



## KGhasARRIVED (Jul 11, 2012)

I recently purchased Illamasqua's Eyebrow Cake from sephora.com because they don't carry it in my local sephoras. I had heard so many great things about it and I just wanted to let everyone know that it definitely lives up to the hype! I ordered it in Vehement which is the darkest color(soft black) this is a must have product for anyone who is tired of being sold brown eyebrow fillers and such! I love my black eyebrows! I am excited to try much more from there highly pigmented collections!


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 12, 2012)

Im actually interested in getting a couple of pencils from them. One being Debonair. Its a nice Blue pencil that u can wear anywhere on ur face so i wanted to try it on my water line and also filling in my lips with clear gloss on top. I dont want to see it in person first so im going to have to find a sephora that carries it.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 7, 2012)

ended up getting the debonair pencil. here are some pics


----------

